# oval office 6-5-08 anyone going



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey anybody going to the office this week ?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there at about 18:00 as always.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

fla scout you live there! you are like norm form cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i'll see you all there. :letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Where is it at,I was thinking of making the trip over from Holt this week or next.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

splitine it is at I-10 and avalon blvd. go north on avalon and it will be on your right just past gas station. very short distance off interstate. thats by coming interstate or hwy 90 to avalon just before you get to interstate its on your left just before gas station.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats right, hell I drive by there all the time just couldnt put 2 and 2 together. Thanks


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I might make it this week!! See you all there.:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

i'll be there


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there, if I dont get drunk and forget.:mmmbeer


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

May be able to make it this week.

Splittine where you live in Holt.Maybe we ca share a ride


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm gonna do my best !! :letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I'm going to miss it. The g/f has other plans for me.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Well! Crap! I was headed that way, went to leave the office, not the Oval and walked out to my truck, and.......front tire flat as a flitter! Missed it again.... will try to make it next week! Guess when I do make it, that cheeseburger and cold beer will be worth it! Hope ya'll had fun! :letsdrink


----------

